# What grinds YOUR gears?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to go through horses like toilet paper! I still would if I had the money, only 2 horses in my life I have actually considered keeping forever. I'd buy one, train on it, and resell. Do i grind your gears?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Also, lots of show horses go from home to home. Its how things work in the horse industry. I can bet tons of show horses have been through 5 or more homes before they hit 15


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to buy and sell a lot of horses. Mostly just for the fun of seeing people get decent ones and the horses get to have a job and live. It was also a decent supplement income and a great way for my kids to grow up. I never do follow up. They bought the horse.

Something that bugs me is people who have overfed and/or out of shape horses and they want to come do some work with me. And then they think _*I'm *_mean when I turn them down or leave them to find their way home when they can't keep up. Worse, when the horse is so herd bound they start to throw a fit and the rider can't get them to go back to the trailer on their own. Really puts more work on at least one of the crew and horse by having to escort them back. Now it's "No" to everyone.

People who avoid having their horses and themselves sweat. I think most of us could do with more of it.

Riders who have more pre-ride rituals than a big league pitcher before a World Series game. If you're going to have 30 minutes of ground work before you can climb on ole Dobbin there, and I said we ride at 6 or 7 or whatever, then get there in plenty of time so you are ready when the rest of the crew is. That's another reason all requests are met with "No."

And I let people ride my horses a) if the work allows for newbies, and b) they don't think they can rope.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> I used to go through horses like toilet paper! I still would if I had the money, only 2 horses in my life I have actually considered keeping forever. I'd buy one, train on it, and resell. Do i grind your gears?


If you read and paid attention to my full post then you actually don't grind my gears. Its ones that just do it to just play with a horse (not train) then sell it just because


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

But what's the difference? I know people who go through lots of horses because they don't want to keep a horse they don't 'click' with, or a horse who wont be 100% suitable for what they want to do. I, personally, don't think there's a difference between that and buying - training - selling a horse. I also don't think it's up to you to keep tabs on a horse you sell 'forever' (most trainers don't) to make sure they're never ever sold. That's silly! Horses are livestock, they don't care where 'home' is as long as they're fed. Honestly, one of the things that grinds MY gears is the ideal that all owners need to provide forever homes for their horses and the idea that selling is a horrible horrible thing.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

alexischristina said:


> But what's the difference? I know people who go through lots of horses because they don't want to keep a horse they don't 'click' with, or a horse who wont be 100% suitable for what they want to do. I, personally, don't think there's a difference between that and buying - training - selling a horse. I also don't think it's up to you to keep tabs on a horse you sell 'forever' (most trainers don't) to make sure they're never ever sold. That's silly! Horses are livestock, they don't care where 'home' is as long as they're fed. Honestly, one of the things that grinds MY gears is the ideal that all owners need to provide forever homes for their horses and the idea that selling is a horrible horrible thing.


Exactly


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think its a pretty big ask to expect people to keep their horse for 20+ years. I don't know what's going to be happening next week, much less a year from now, 10 years from now. You can make all the plans that you want but you never know what the future has in store. 

The second thing is, while I like horses a lot, the bond I have with them isn't like I have with my dog or an animal that is in my home, in my everyday life. Sure I see Rosie everyday but her "family" is the herd. She spends what, 22 hours with them a day, an hour or two with me. There is no real comparison. 

I do think each owner has the responsibility to sell the horse to an appropriate home, but not guarantee its forever. 

And as far as buying and selling, as long as they care for and sell the horse responsibly then I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> But what's the difference? I know people who go through lots of horses because they don't want to keep a horse they don't 'click' with, or a horse who wont be 100% suitable for what they want to do. I, personally, don't think there's a difference between that and buying - training - selling a horse. I also don't think it's up to you to keep tabs on a horse you sell 'forever' (most trainers don't) to make sure they're never ever sold. That's silly! Horses are livestock, they don't care where 'home' is as long as they're fed. Honestly, one of the things that grinds MY gears is the ideal that all owners need to provide forever homes for their horses and the idea that selling is a horrible horrible thing.


Horses are living breathing thinking and feeling animals. Of COURSE they care. The difference is, training a horse and bettering it and making it more suitable so someone will be more apt to KEEP it instead of just buying a horse to play around with for nothing but your own selfish gain and then throwing it away when you get bored. Not fair to the horse. But people like you who think horses are mere livestock and that they have no feelings and that the only thing keeping them satisfied is food shouldn't HAVE horses.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Saskia said:


> I think its a pretty big ask to expect people to keep their horse for 20+ years. I don't know what's going to be happening next week, much less a year from now, 10 years from now. You can make all the plans that you want but you never know what the future has in store.
> 
> The second thing is, while I like horses a lot, the bond I have with them isn't like I have with my dog or an animal that is in my home, in my everyday life. Sure I see Rosie everyday but her "family" is the herd. She spends what, 22 hours with them a day, an hour or two with me. There is no real comparison.
> 
> ...


If you have to sell it and it isn't planned then yes thats fine. Life happens. But for those who just intend on playing with the horse for their own gain and then sell it to any old home is not my idea of someone who should have horses


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

While I understand where you are coming from Horseychick, what grinds my gears is watching someone hold on to a horse that is not right for them, wasting their lives/time in the process along with hundreds of dollars - to try to have it become the horse it was not meant to be for them. 

Knowing when to move on is just as wise as having the strength to hang on.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

BaileyJo said:


> While I understand where you are coming from Horseychick, what grinds my gears is watching someone hold on to a horse that is not right for them, wasting their lives/time in the process along with hundreds of dollars - to try to have it become the horse it was not meant to be for them.
> 
> Knowing when to move on is just as wise as having the strength to hang on.


Yes. I understand. This specific person though goes through over 20 horses PER YEAR. It is repetitive. And the horses are near PERFECT


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

As far as selling and buying to find your right horse, that's just how it goes. My problem is bad mannered horses. Kicking, biting, etc.... That's just sloppy on the owners part. I seen an ad for a horse yesterday for a teen mare, supposedly broke and a great ride. But has a biting problem that started after they owned her. But they will trade for a broke horse who doesn't bite. Hmmmm how long till the next ones biting? I may actually look into the mare this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

People who whinge and whine and complain that I’m wasting time because I take 5 minutes to lunge my horse over a couple of jumps to loosen it up and let the saddle settle into place after I saddle it before work and then, when we get out to work, the person who was whinging takes 15 to 20 minutes to get their horse off the truck because they never bothered training it to unload properly in the first place.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

When people see something obviously wrong and needing vet care but lets the animal sit there in pain. Yup my gelding had an infection that had been let go so long it wasn't even puss anymore it was syrupy and we are still battling to get it completely gone.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Phly said:


> As far as selling and buying to find your right horse, that's just how it goes. My problem is bad mannered horses. Kicking, biting, etc.... That's just sloppy on the owners part. I seen an ad for a horse yesterday for a teen mare, supposedly broke and a great ride. But has a biting problem that started after they owned her. But they will trade for a broke horse who doesn't bite. Hmmmm how long till the next ones biting? I may actually look into the mare this weekend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I knew a horse like that. She is now at a dealer. Her second home this year. Maybe her last


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Horses get new 'homes' all the time in the wild. Stallions will challenge other stallions and possibly and take mares, etc.

What grinds my gears is...
People who have stallions but don't have any intention of breeding.
People who ALWAYS blame the horse.
Non-horse people who think horse people are rich.
People who don't mind their own business.

and things like that....


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

People who can't stop their horse after a barrel run. I got slammed into by a galloping horse last week, was hanging hallway off my horse and was pinned up against the arena wall. If you can't stop your horse, don't run your horse. I don't understand why someone would take a horse with obvious training holes like that to a show. It ruins the day for other people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Horses get new 'homes' all the time in the wild. Stallions will challenge other stallions and possibly and take mares, etc.
> 
> What grinds my gears is...
> People who have stallions but don't have any intention of breeding.
> ...


Or people that will breed a stallion just because he has testicles. I know someone who got a rescue stallion and let him breed willy nilly whenever he wanted. Turned him out 24/7 with a mare. First baby died. Second baby lived. Third baby killed both mother and baby during the birth


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What grinds my gears, (and I have a loooong fuse!), is when someone comes along and immediately criticizes your choice of hay, etc.. "you should do this, you should do that", when you actually bust your tail every single day to ensure your horses have the utmost and best possible care, feed, attention, etc. a human can give a horse, and your horses are so happy, bright, clean, smart, and well maintained


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> What grinds my gears, (and I have a loooong fuse!), is when someone comes along and immediately criticizes your choice of hay, etc.. "you should do this, you should do that", when you actually bust your tail every single day to ensure your horses have the utmost and best possible care, feed, attention, etc. a human can give a horse, and your horses are so happy, bright, clean, smart, and well maintained


And they could be either steering you wrong or there could be an even BETTER way to do things than they have told you


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmmmm I have a lot that grinds my gears.. One is when people think there horse with papers is better then one with out papers.. I don't care about papers I ain't gonna whip them with them nor am I gonna ride with them I have had both don't make the horse to me also people who have to brag about what they have that is better then what someone else has not my cup of tea lol. K I'm done for now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I know where you're coming from Horseychick. My family took in a mustang mare recently because we didn't want to see her being shuffled around from place to place without getting any actual training. She was adopted from a BLM auction. The adopter did the basic gentling and halter training and kept her for about a year before trading her to a breeder. About a month later the breeder decided that the mare wasn't really what she was looking for and her training wasn't up to par, so she asked the original adopter to take her back. The original adopter had already taken in another few horses and had no place for her. At that point she was pretty much going to be given away to whoever wanted to take her (not always a good thing as we all know).

I had been around this mare from the time she was adopted and I knew she was an absolute sweetheart, very sensible, and extremely smart. Basically, her temperament is the stuff that the most amazing horses are made out of. I didn't want to see that potential go to waste, so I took her in. I fattened her up a bit, polished off her groundwork, and shipped her off to saddle training. It's already paying off big time. She went on her first trail ride recently. After just one month of training she was happily trucking along in front, in the back, in the middle, and side by side with other horses. She trotted with the group without losing her cool, and another horse bit her on the bum and she just scooted forward a few steps. She saw a bicyclist, cars, loose dogs, and pedestrians... none of which bothered her. Now as her second month wraps up, she'll be going to her first show and with any luck she'll continue to knock our socks off.

((Oops, I got a little off topic, getting so carried away with bragging on our new girl. Hehe))


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

*Ignorance*, particularly that resulting in serious injuries (to both horse and handler), ill-bred backyard babies, grossly overweight/underweight horses, the animal suffering from _pain_, and inadequate care and riding/training. Oh and of course lack of desire to acquire appropriate knowledge (surprisingly common).

Horses should never have to suffer at the hands of stupid people.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Probably the thing that grinds my gears the most (other than true abuse/neglect) is when horse people judge others, especially over stuff that doesn't matter. Get over it.

And so I won't actually be following this thread. Just had to put it out there.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Another one of mine is people riding horses WAY too young


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Horseychick94 said:


> Yes. I understand. This specific person though goes through over 20 horses PER YEAR. It is repetitive. And the horses are near PERFECT


Personally I like those kinda people! From a trainer's perspective thats how we make our money! Clients that are always looking to sell and buy. Hello commission! 

I really feel you are trying to "humanize" horses too much. Horses don't rationalize like we do. They don't think "oh no! Im moving to a new home they must not have loved me :-(". Certainly a horse moving to a new location might stress them out especially if they have never moved around before. But they are not stressed because they feel unloved, its a natural instinct to get a little :shock: in a new environment.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Personally I like those kinda people! From a trainer's perspective thats how we make our money! Clients that are always looking to sell and buy. Hello commission!
> 
> I really feel you are trying to "humanize" horses too much. Horses don't rationalize like we do. They don't think "oh no! Im moving to a new home they must not have loved me :-(". Certainly a horse moving to a new location might stress them out especially if they have never moved around before. But they are not stressed because they feel unloved, its a natural instinct to get a little :shock: in a new environment.


This person doesn't train though. She brings them in and a boarder of hers (terrible rider) who doesnt even know how to train properly plays with them and then slaps a for sale sign on em. Its better in my opinion to humanize a horse than just treat them like a machine


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Horseychick94 said:


> This person doesn't train though. She brings them in and a boarder of hers (terrible rider) who doesnt even know how to train properly plays with them and then slaps a for sale sign on em. Its better in my opinion to humanize a horse than just treat them like a machine


Aslong as she takes care of them properly i see no problem in what she is doing at all. People tend to forget horses are at the end of the day livestock. To most people they are pets. But to some people, such as myself, they are a business. They do not think like us, therefore we should not compare them to us. Humanizing horses can lead to alot of problems, especially with people who have a horse they cannot handle.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Aslong as she takes care of them properly i see no problem in what she is doing at all. People tend to forget horses are at the end of the day livestock. To most people they are pets. But to some people, such as myself, they are a business. They do not think like us, therefore we should not compare them to us. Humanizing horses can lead to alot of problems, especially with people who have a horse they cannot handle.


Not totally. She uses the one size fits all approach to every horse that comes in. Equipment that doesn't fit and shouldn't be used on certain horses.The horses are started way young and are bred to inferior stallions. Ridden in inappropriate equipment. Jumped over unsafe jumps sometimes at a standstill. Their feet are done by her or her boarder (neither have any certification whatsoever). Same diet for all horses. Some fed extremely inconsistently. Nasty dusty molded round bales are free fed and some of the horses cough so bad that they pee. Manes and tails are never combed and turn into manure laden dreadlocks. Need I say more?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

IMO Horses don't think like us... they think BETTER than us....Horses are peaceful,smart, and wise minded. if not it is usually because it has been ruined by a HUMAN!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Horseychick94 said:


> IMO Horses don't think like us... they think BETTER than us....Horses are peaceful,smart, and wise minded. if not it is usually because it has been ruined by a HUMAN!


Horses work of pure basic instinct. Thats why they are so simple and "peaceful" as you say. They don't have the rational ability to complicate things. They don't have emotions like we do. That doesn't make them better than us. 

Rational is what separates the humans from the animals. A horse cannot look at a sunset and be mesmerized by beauty. They cannot empathize, sympathize, or understand love. They lack critical thinking, the ability for think for themselves. They are animals, and should be treated like one.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

People who try to give you all kinds of advice on how to work with your horse, but their own horse is a hot mess. Especially when their horse is a perfectly bred, professionally trained, meticulously groomed "performance horse" and yours is nothing but a lowly, screwed up OTTB that isn't fit for any kind of competitive riding. True story. Someone seriously went there.










The first time I saw that picture, I about pee'd myself. You see, last summer, I was riding with some other boarders at my old barn and this one particular person was having a rough go of it with her precious Hanoverian. He was very tall, very muscular, and very handsome to look at. Too bad he was THE biggest brat face I have ever been around. He didn't want to come in to the barn, he didn't want to stand to be groomed, he didn't want to stand to be saddled (in fact, he pretended to spook in order to throw his saddle off), he didn't want to be mounted, he didn't want to walk slowly... he pretty much didn't want to do anything. However, during the entire ride, his owner was paying more attention to what we were doing, how we were doing it, and offering as much unwanted advice as she possible could in between her screeches and rein yanking with her own beast.

Meanwhile, me and my friend were plodding around happily on our well behaved, easy going yet completely ghastly OTTBs... :lol:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Horses work of pure basic instinct. Thats why they are so simple and "peaceful" as you say. They don't have the rational ability to complicate things. They don't have emotions like we do. That doesn't make them better than us.
> 
> Rational is what separates the humans from the animals. A horse cannot look at a sunset and be mesmerized by beauty. They cannot empathize, sympathize, or understand love. They lack critical thinking, the ability for think for themselves. They are animals, and should be treated like one.


Well i disagree. And thats fine. You disagree with me and I with you but I will say this. If loving my horses and treating them with as much dignity, respect, love, and sympathy I would like to receive if I were a horse and also feeling that my horses love me, are happy, and would never want to be yo-yo'ed from home to home is wrong, I don't ever want to be right. My horses are treated, loved, cared for, and are respected like family. I believe they are some of the happiest, healthiest, and most fortunate horses in the world because of that. There are things I have seen in my horses that shows they have a soul, intelligence, and emotion that surpasses mere instinct. I have a horse that came to me fresh off the track, burnt out, emaciated, and just DONE. When I first met him on my front lawn he pretty much THREW himself into my arms and I just held him. In my mind, he KNEW he was going to be happy, loved, and was going to get better in his new forever home. Now maybe I don't know jack $hit about horses but at least I care about them...even if it is too much.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> People who try to give you all kinds of advice on how to work with your horse, but their own horse is a hot mess. Especially when their horse is a perfectly bred, professionally trained, meticulously groomed "performance horse" and yours is nothing but a lowly, screwed up OTTB that isn't fit for any kind of competitive riding. True story. Someone seriously went there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! I love this! Reminds me of a "friend" of mine who looked down on my horse because he was an off track STB pacer. She would brag up her horse and all her fancypants achievements and equipment. Yet her horse goes plodding around on the forehand and my horse looks spectacular without any professional training and never seen a show ring!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> Horses are living breathing thinking and feeling animals. Of COURSE they care. The difference is, training a horse and bettering it and making it more suitable so someone will be more apt to KEEP it instead of just buying a horse to play around with for nothing but your own selfish gain and then throwing it away when you get bored. Not fair to the horse. But people like you who think horses are mere livestock and that they have no feelings and that the only thing keeping them satisfied is food shouldn't HAVE horses.


Are you kidding?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Its personal choice. I have horses that will die here. I have sold some horses in the past. I can hpe that they were treated well. I tried to find a few of them to see how they were doing, and wanted to get two back. Never found the ones I wanted back. Know of two that are doing great, dont know what happened to the others. I have two now, that had the past owners been honest and decent with me , the horses would be back with them. I have a couple that if I had the extra thousand dollars I would have them put down . 
It would be unfair to give the horses away to both the horse and whomever got sucked into taking them.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> Not totally. She uses the one size fits all approach to every horse that comes in. Equipment that doesn't fit and shouldn't be used on certain horses.The horses are started way young and are bred to inferior stallions. Ridden in inappropriate equipment. Jumped over unsafe jumps sometimes at a standstill. Their feet are done by her or her boarder (neither have any certification whatsoever). Same diet for all horses. Some fed extremely inconsistently. Nasty dusty molded round bales are free fed and some of the horses cough so bad that they pee. Manes and tails are never combed and turn into manure laden dreadlocks. Need I say more?


Well if she's that bad, then, you should be pleased she's getting rid of them rather than have them there 'suffering'........what is it? Stay or go?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Are you kidding?


No I'm not. Horses deserve to be treated with as much love and respect as humans


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well if she's that bad, then, you should be pleased she's getting rid of them rather than have them there 'suffering'........what is it? Stay or go?


Happy she is getting rid of them yes. But angry that she just goes and buys more.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> No I'm not. Horses deserve to be treated with as much love and respect as humans


Well that would be nice, but it's totally and completely unrealistic. The horse:Human ratio is just not balanced, I'm afraid you will forever be disappointed because horses are a business for a lot of people, some are better at it than others, but becoming emotionally attached to a horse just isn't good business......and a business needs to provide an income.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

People anthropomorphizing their horses. 

Prin didn't nicker at me when I walked around the corner because she missed me. I am the bringer of food


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Horses are tools first, pets and friends second. That's my short version. Anything less is a pasture pet and should be treated as such. If a tool doesn't work, you replace it. I'm not saying there isn't or shouldn't be an emotional attachment. But, as far as concerned I need all of my horses to preform their job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well that would be nice, but it's totally and completely unrealistic. The horse:Human ratio is just not balanced, I'm afraid you will forever be disappointed because horses are a business for a lot of people, some are better at it than others, but becoming emotionally attached to a horse just isn't good business......and a business needs to provide an income.


Yeah that may be true but I would rather be too concerned for the horse's sake than not be at all. And yes it is disappointing but also feels good to be able to make my own horse's lives the best they can be!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Phly said:


> Horses are tools first, pets and friends second. That's my short version. Anything less is a pasture pet and should be treated as such. If a tool doesn't work, you replace it. I'm not saying there isn't or shouldn't be an emotional attachment. But, as far as concerned I need all of my horses to preform their job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If something doesn't work you try to FIX it before you replace it. If you pass a broken horse around it will end up being a hot potato and will never stop being sold


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is interesting...so basically if I don't keep a horse long or it does not preform the job I need it to do but perhaps fits someone better than that means I don't care? I think moving a horse on to a more fitting home or retraining one that may have been passed on several times until it was retrained so it could find a solid home or good match is a good thing and even better if I made a few bucks. Sounds like a win/win situation for everyone. What about horses that people outgrown and are better suited for a kid with the experience they received beforehand? (like the show horse example given before) I don't think you are looking at the whole picture but rather what you are relating to in experience(one person).


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This is interesting...so basically if I don't keep a horse long or it does not preform the job I need it to do but perhaps fits someone better than that means I don't care? I think moving a horse on to a more fitting home or retraining one that may have been passed on several times until it was retrained so it could find a solid home or good match is a good thing and even better if I made a few bucks. Sounds like a win/win situation for everyone. What about horses that people outgrown and are better suited for a kid with the experience they received beforehand? (like the show horse example given before) I don't think you are looking at the whole picture but rather what you are relating to in experience(one person).


That is pretty much the gist of it. The one person is my main rant. Although, I do think its cold how some people do it for profit alone with no regard of where the horse goes and don't care for the horse at all


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> If something doesn't work you try to FIX it before you replace it. If you pass a broken horse around it will end up being a hot potato and will never stop being sold


True, but some horses just don't have it. If I have to try 3 horses to find one that's a bulldogger, then two might be great at something else. If I need a good cart pony, that's what I want. And if the pony I get rides amazing but is **** poor in a cart, yep, gotta go. It's not mean, it's honest. I'd never sell a horse as something it's not. But have bought a bunch that have turned out great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Horses are livestock. They are not pets and are not as loyal as a dog.
What grinds my gears are people who try and humanize animals or that claim horses are not livestock.
When i sell a horse its gone I no longer have control over how it is treated or its future. i do not worry about what happens to it. I dont have the time or energy to expend on such matters. Horse are the property of their owners and the new owner can do what they choose to with that horse. As long as that horse is fed and has shelter I dont care if it is ever groomed ridden or petted. the horse will probably prefer not to be bothered anyway.
Worrying about what others do and the standard of care they provide makes no sense to me and will only end in frustration . Shalom


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well im giving up THIS battle. I remain firm in my beliefs. Moving on: one thing that grinds my gears is hackamores fitted too low on the nose. To me its like teens that wear their pants down past their butt and you just wanna grab hold and hike em up


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

People who can't afford proper care for their _multiple_ horses but refuse to sell any of them.

People who "don't believe" in floating a horse's teeth "unless there's a problem," and then complain about issues that are symptoms of needing to have the teeth floated!

And then there are a couple of people at my barn who have horses but never come out to see them. My barn has pretty limited turnout; if you're going to let your horse be a pasture puff with plenty of turnout and socialization, that's fine, but cooped up in a stall all day? That's just not fair. One of them is fairly aggressive, and I don't blame him- he's young(ish) and VERY smart from what I've been told, but spends 20+ hours a day in his stall and is only handled by the staff taking him to and from turnout. No one grooms him or picks out his feet or anything :-(


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I too think it's sad when horses are passed around a lot. Not that people don't have the right to sell them. Just that it saddens me to think they get passed around a lot. Like my Fox Trotter mare for instance. She's had 10 babies and about 5 homes. I hope to be her last. She is a wonderful horse. It makes me wonder why no one else kept her. It's like they popped babies out of her and moved her on.

Lack of owner loyalty grinds my gears. I hate to see a horse give their best years to someone and then the owner lists it on Craigslist when it's in it's 20's. It's like they use the horse up and throw it out. I find that sad. :-(

Starving horses (or rather their owners) grind my gears. Why not give the horse away before you starve it to death? :evil:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Horseychick we found something that we both agree on. LOL. Proper headstalls and no baggy pants. Shalom


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

People who have threads on this very board that go on for pages and pages and pages all about how their saddles don't fit, their horse needs a trainer and so on and so forth and all they do is dismiss everyone else as being clueless when it's quite obvious that it's they are in fact the clueless ones and then go on to start a thread to bash other people on their horsemanship (or lack of it).

Hi pot, meet kettle!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Mirrors 


They stopped lying to me about my growing old. 




People who will not give up a horse that is dying of starvation because they have had them since they were 8. Forces you to call authorities to make them take action.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Horses are livestock. They are not pets and are not as loyal as a dog.


Well put, you've hit my major gear grinder-Anthropomorphism. Horses are not THE BLACK STALLION or MISTY or THE RED PONY, they are large animals that should of course be treated humanely but are not "human". Those that so forcefully advocate the "horses are peoples" POV should really not be riding them-it's a total moral disconnect seems to evade their comprehension. 

After all, as a society we don't condone it if someone rides another human being







. I get it that some people think horses are pet rather than livestock. But I just don't get the anthropomorphic POV when it's coupled with the _"I ride mai poneh 'cause I wuvs him and he wuvs me FOREVAH"_ POV.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I wuvs mai ponie! But its because she's everything I need her to be. Brave on a trail, eager to a fence and quick to a barrel. She's level headed, intelligent and sound. She'll pony a draft and tolerate a full jousting costume. THATS why this is her forever home. Rocky, who is an ottb will be here ninety days, then move on to make some jumper very happy. I do not need a jumper, and he will not suffer. Examples of how I feel. What grinds my gears is riders who are constantly yanking their horses mouth. Give it a rest, he has teeth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> Horses are living breathing thinking and feeling animals. Of COURSE they care. The difference is, training a horse and bettering it and making it more suitable so someone will be more apt to KEEP it instead of just buying a horse to play around with for nothing but your own selfish gain and then throwing it away when you get bored. Not fair to the horse. But people like you who think horses are mere livestock and that they have no feelings and that the only thing keeping them satisfied is food shouldn't HAVE horses.


Cows have feelings. So do cockroaches for that matter. All beings are capable of feelings. Well, not so sure about some humans, now that I think about it.

Some horses are more in tune with their humans. Others are not, in fact I would say that most ARE satisfied with being fed, and couldn't care less about being ridden, or even eyeballed, as long as the feed is coming regularly. 

Telling someone they shouldn't have horses because they view them as livestock? Please.

Like it or not, horses are expensive. For someone that can only afford one horse, if they are wanting to trail ride and their horse has gotten too old, is lame, or is unsuitable? Are they to keep that horse for 20 or more years then? Never be able to go riding because they can't afford to keep another one they can use? The market for lame horses is pretty slim. Same with one that is actively trying to kill you.

While my two older horses and the new one will have a home with me for life, that is MY decision. I actually made it 10 years ago or more in the case of Bonanza and Kola..and will PTS when time is right.

People buy horses, train horses, sell horses, that is just the way it is. Even with best training in world, horses go lame, or just aren't going to work out. According to the way you seem to think, those horses are to be kept forever? How many can you afford to do that way?

And as long as there are idiots who keep breeding horses because "they wanted a cute little foal, and Joe down the road had a stud, so we bred my mare to him" there are going to be plenty of unwanted, unbroke, scruffy grade horses.

And most of those people? Don't seem to understand how to go out and feed the horses they have in their yards.

Maybe if working Americans weren't forced to support so many deadbeats and their families? There would be more money for horse sanctuaries...I know I'm tired of watching my tax dollars go to take care of multi-generational mooches.

Not all horses can be trained. Not all horses are suitable for a beginner, nor will they ever be. Not all horses will stay sound.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> That is pretty much the gist of it. The one person is my main rant. Although, I do think its cold how some people do it for profit alone with no regard of where the horse goes and don't care for the horse at all


 
Not everyone looks at horses as their pet and/or best friend. Some people chose to make their living off of horses. Does that automatically make that person less in your eyes because they dont own the horse forever?


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Cows have feelings. So do cockroaches for that matter. All beings are capable of feelings. Well, not so sure about some humans, now that I think about it.
> 
> Some horses are more in tune with their humans. Others are not, in fact I would say that most ARE satisfied with being fed, and couldn't care less about being ridden, or even eyeballed, as long as the feed is coming regularly.
> 
> ...



^^ That post was awesome. *claps*


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Teenysomethings that know everything. Here's a newsflash...you've got about 5 drops in your bucket...


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

I for one am glad there are people that "flip" horses, because that's how I got mine By the time I got him when he was 8 he'd had 4 or 5 previous owners. I wouldn't have gotten him if he hadn't been sent down that road.

Now, I've had him for 15 years and have boarded him at 8 different barns. I'd think he has more feelings towards the barn owners/workers than me, because they provide him food, water, turnout, etc. every day, whereas I'd only see him 3-5 times a week (until now, where we both live at the same barn) All I do for him is give him snackies and make him work. Considering that I've removed him from his "home" so many times I guess that makes me just as bad, or worse, than the people that "flipped" him before. 

What grinds my gears in the horse world? Morons. Plain and simple.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

On the subject of horse trainers buying and selling for profit.


I personally have always wanted to be a horse trainer ever since I was 11. I crave the buying and selling process. Why? Because I get bored with a horse after about a couple months (depending on the horse). This is why I like babies, always something new. 

The most exciting part of training is a new horse. Its like getting a brand new car, you can't wait to drive it! After a little while you get used to it and start wanting a different car. Its the same concept. 

I crave the training process. I crave the adrenaline rush you get when you swing your leg over a horse for the first time and have no idea what they are going to do. I crave that amazing feeling of getting just those 2 or 3 steps of exactly what you've been working towards for the past week. Once the horse knows its job or just needs "fine tuning". Whats the fun in that? I find riding green and broke horses rather boring (depending on the horse). Because you're no longer teaching them, you are just putting miles on them. 

When I was younger I would never keep a horse more than 6 months. But all of them were vetted, farried, well fed, and well kept. They lived short happy lives with me. I made a point that the horse was better off when it left me than when it first came. So what is so wrong with doing that for a living?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

- people who give their kids crazy horse hopes and dreams then don't support them achieving them.
- people without horse knowledge and experience who buy a horse without help and wonder why the horse turns out to be unsuitable
- people who invest zero time training their horse who wonder why their horse doesn't perform at the level it used to
- people who allow or encourage bad manners in a horse and then are surprised when something bad happens
- people who think ill mannered horses are good for timid children
- trail riders without manners
- people who don't ride their horse because they're afraid and yet give unsolicited riding advice
- people with ill mannered horses who give unsolicited training advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreamOfDrafts (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont see a problem with flipping horses. Its like flipping houses kind of. You spruce it up, make it better then it was and some new family finds just what they were looking for. 
I do however see a problem in traders that put in minimal effort, a huge price tag, and LIE. If the horse needs to be warmed up with a lunge, tell me. If its green and still new to some things, tell me. If its scared of teenagers with HUGE hair tell me. Dont lie to me and say its seasoned. 

My gears are so worn at this point its basically down to two things. 

Pushy Drama queens (this includes men) - Please tell me more how i know nothing cause im half your age, and didnt have the chance to grow up with your sainted father/mother. Yes I still recall that one incident 9 months ago, with the vet/person/bunny rabbit. I really cant compare any of my pain to yours. Do go on about all your personal issues with your husband/gf/wife/children, cause im here to be your personal therapist obviously. It couldnt possibly be that your horse is in pain, from the lack of dental care, or that she is already hot blooded and you insist on wearing HUGE spurs and have no idea how to relax your leg enough to NOT have them digging into her sides..no obviously not the issue. Im sure those interenet people have no idea what they are saying about your horses. Dont they know that pictures always look worse? 

Common knowlege without the knowledge. Perfect example. Its Welsh NOT Welch.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> -
> - people who don't ride their horse because they're afraid and yet give unsolicited riding advice
> -
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have met one of those before!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been following along with this debate over if horses have feelings or if they are just a commodity... I am going to remain neutral on this one. I believe that horses are capable of feelings. I'm not saying they are ANYTHING like human feelings, but they do develop bonds with other horses and they can do the same thing with their owners. If a horse is passed around from home to home, they can develop a sour attitude from it because they are never allowed to settle and just be a horse. So in a way, I agree with that side of the conversation.

At the same time... I agree that horses should NEVER be treated like they have human emotions. That is a sure fire way to get your heart broken, not to mention your pride, your confidence, and maybe a few bones. I am a firm believer in mutual respect when it comes to horses. I love my horse, I spoil him, I have a million nicknames for him, but I know without a doubt that he is, and always will be, just a horse. He will never return my love, but he does respect me and trust me as his leader. That to me, makes him worth more than just your average cow.

Owning horses just to train them and sell them? I see no problem with that as long as you are a good trainer and are responsible enough to not sell a horse with issues to some 4H'er. Buying and selling to find the right horse for you? Sure. Go for it. Sounds expensive to me, though. Maybe the "wrong" horses will find the right person after you are done experimenting with them. 

My point is... Just be responsible, no matter what you do. Horses deserve to be treated with respect (because they can kill you) and kindness (because they respond better to it). That's all!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I've been following along with this debate over if horses have feelings or if they are just a commodity... I am going to remain neutral on this one. I believe that horses are capable of feelings. I'm not saying they are ANYTHING like human feelings, but they do develop bonds with other horses and they can do the same thing with their owners. If a horse is passed around from home to home, they can develop a sour attitude from it because they are never allowed to settle and just be a horse. So in a way, I agree with that side of the conversation.
> 
> At the same time... I agree that horses should NEVER be treated like they have human emotions. That is a sure fire way to get your heart broken, not to mention your pride, your confidence, and maybe a few bones. I am a firm believer in mutual respect when it comes to horses. I love my horse, I spoil him, I have a million nicknames for him, but I know without a doubt that he is, and always will be, just a horse. He will never return my love, but he does respect me and trust me as his leader. That to me, makes him worth more than just your average cow.
> 
> ...



Very well said!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Delfina said:


> People who have threads on this very board that go on for pages and pages and pages all about how their saddles don't fit, their horse needs a trainer and so on and so forth and all they do is dismiss everyone else as being clueless when it's quite obvious that it's they are in fact the clueless ones and then go on to start a thread to bash other people on their horsemanship (or lack of it).
> 
> Hi pot, meet kettle!


Amen!!


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I've been following along with this debate over if horses have feelings or if they are just a commodity... I am going to remain neutral on this one. I believe that horses are capable of feelings. I'm not saying they are ANYTHING like human feelings, but they do develop bonds with other horses and they can do the same thing with their owners. If a horse is passed around from home to home, they can develop a sour attitude from it because they are never allowed to settle and just be a horse. So in a way, I agree with that side of the conversation.
> 
> At the same time... I agree that horses should NEVER be treated like they have human emotions. That is a sure fire way to get your heart broken, not to mention your pride, your confidence, and maybe a few bones. I am a firm believer in mutual respect when it comes to horses. I love my horse, I spoil him, I have a million nicknames for him, but I know without a doubt that he is, and always will be, just a horse. He will never return my love, but he does respect me and trust me as his leader. That to me, makes him worth more than just your average cow.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I agree! 

I do believe that horses have feelings, but you can't compare them to human emotions. I've had days where I swear my horse was giving me a moment of comfort. It wasn't prolonged, but it was definitely there. And if you think of it from an evolutionary standpoint, animals have to get along for a species to survive, thrive, and coexist. Sometimes feelings of affection, comfort, and cooperation are exchanged to help with that process. It's called epimeletic behavior, and it occurs all the time, especially between a mare and her foal, and oftentimes with two mature horses that are grooming each other, or etc. 

I don't have any problem with horse flipping as long as the horse is being bettered. I see too many people that ruin a horse, then blame "that **** animal", and sell it to some unsuspecting person. That kind of behavior benefits no one. 

My personal pet peeves are:
1.) When someone with an expensive horse downplays the performance of your cheap(er) horse because they weren't incredibly expensive. Price tag means absolutely nothing. As my mother says, "A horse is only worth that much if someone is willing to pay that price!"
2.) Someone who fits stereotypes to different breeds. Such as, "Quarter horses are only good for western pleasure." Or, "Friesians are only good for pulling carts." Both of which I've had said to me! 
3.) People (or person, rather) who say they "train" horses, and just beat the crap out of them. (In this case, "beating" was hitting the horse on the head with a 2x4 when it reared...)


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Eh I'm guilty of buying and selling alot. If a horse isn't working out for me, I'm not keeping it. There are to many nice horses out there for me to waste my time on a horse who isn't going to be what I want. I keep my old mare for years until I finally admitted I didn't even enjoy showing her anymore and sold her to a kid she could teach and bought a horse at my level. To me their a business even if I do get attached. My main gelding though will always stay and so will my old mare if her current owners sell her. 

What grinds my gears, it's a long list.

People who pay to go to shows, spend all the money on shows. Won't ask for help of get a trainer. Then wonder why their not doing any good. Really? Spend some of that show money, personally I don't show in something I haven't taken lessons for.

Show week riders. The people who only ever ride the week before a show. They then wonder why their out of shape horse isn't going faster.

People who make up excuses for their horses bad behavior. There's no excuse.

Breed snobs. I like all horses and think they all have their purposes. I'm just going to stick to my QHs.

Discipline stereotypes/ snobs, there's a western pleasure trainer at my barn who I love because he loves the barrel racing to and gets it. I may not understand or like all disciplines but I'm going to respect them.

Parents who push their kids beyond their abilities. I hate seeing kids over horsed.

Lastly, just proper care and common sense. Take proper care of hooves and feed right amounts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Keeping my horses out 24/7, giving them access to food 24/7 and try to keep them in a horse natural environment as good as I can - I really DO NOT like it when people keep their horses in a 12 x 12 stall with a small walkout all day long! A horse needs to have the chance to run (full gallopp strides) and that is not possible for lots of horses around here :0(


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

^ agree with this!!! 

Also...people who act like their horse actually cares if it wins at a show.
People who think you aren't a "real" rider if you don't show.
People who constantly have to tell you how much their horse, saddle, tack, truck, WHATEVER... is worth $ wise.
People who are breeding sub-standard horses just because of some "famous" name on the papers 5 generations back, thinking this justifies it. Or who breed for colour.
Show people who do all sorts of questionable things just to win.

I could go on and on....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I only read the first and last page, but....

Horses are not dogs. If you are talking about dogs, then fine I agree. I see people who rehome dogs all the time, because they don't put the training and time into them. Then get another and expect magical results. 
I've never rehomed a dog in my life. Dogs come to me, and they are with me, at my side until they die. 

Horses come and go. Sorry if you don't like that, but maybe you need to understand why. 

My board is $375 a month. My farrier is $200 every 6-8 weeks - that's an average of $500 a month, about 50% of my mortgage. As I obviously don't live in any kind of mansion based on my mortgage, you can bet your bottom dollar that I don't have the money to spend that kind of amount on a horse that is not suited to me. That's just not going to happen any time soon. 

Before I got my current horse, I went through 3 in a year, because the horses just weren't going to work out for my needs. You are darn right I will move them along. I just don't have the income to keep a whole herd of useless to me horses. 

For sure, I'd like to think I could always keep my current guy, I've had him 3 years and he means a lot to me. But I can't make that guarantee. Heck with half of all marriages ending in divorce, even that commitment doesn't work out anymore. There's no way I can commit to $500 a month without any vets bills, and make that promise. Just no way. 

Maybe your income is such that you can always afford to keep your horses, good for you. Don't look down on the rest of us please.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Apparently I wasn't done. People that flip horses are often keeping them off the slaughter truck, they are taking horses from auctions, and maybe into their 18th home. They then put money and time into them, thereby giving them another chance, and resell.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I really dislike closed minded folks. The ones that hate you or think you are less for riding something different than them. 

I have friends of all walks. I have eventer friends, and western friends, and gaited friends, and mini friends, and show friends and trail friends, NH friends and friends of all sorts... As much as I want every one of them to ride my type of horse(*ahem* THE best breed ever. Lol!) it wouldn't cross my mind to make them feel bad for their choice in horse or seat. I tell them their horses are pretty, they tell me mine are pretty and we get along well. Of course there is more than pretty comments exchanged, but you get the idea. I am nice. They are nice. We get along. Everyone wins. In the end, so long as they are into horses in some manner, that is all that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably another thing that really ticks me off when it comes to people and horses are these people who lecture you on how cruel something like a rawhide bosal is, or alternatively a bit, or the people who say that ALL bits are cruel and a torture device, and the ones that see something like a spade bit and imagine it is the harshest nastiest thing you could shove in a horse’s mouth. 
I have spoken to a few of these types. They tend to fall into two camps, the anti bit people and the anti hackamore (insert other bitless device here) camp. Not only do they never seem to realise that whatever their own preference is, bit or bitless, they are matched by a group who thinks what they do is the cruellest thing in the world and so kinda cancels it all out. But more to the point, I have not, to this day, EVER, met one of these people who actually had any real knowledge of, much less experience using, the thing that they are against.
I suppose it is people who talk out of their [email protected]# that irritate me.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

AnrewPL said:


> Probably another thing that really ticks me off when it comes to people and horses are these people who lecture you on how cruel something like a rawhide bosal is, or alternatively a bit, or the people who say that ALL bits are cruel and a torture device, and the ones that see something like a spade bit and imagine it is the harshest nastiest thing you could shove in a horse’s mouth.
> I have spoken to a few of these types. They tend to fall into two camps, the anti bit people and the anti hackamore (insert other bitless device here) camp. Not only do they never seem to realise that whatever their own preference is, bit or bitless, they are matched by a group who thinks what they do is the cruellest thing in the world and so kinda cancels it all out. But more to the point, I have not, to this day, EVER, met one of these people who actually had any real knowledge of, much less experience using, the thing that they are against.
> I suppose it is people who talk out of their [email protected]# that irritate me.


 
And then there is the extremists. No shoes, riding, whips, bits, spurs.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> And then there is the extremists. No shoes, riding, whips, bits, spurs.


 
Wow, you actually know that person?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

okay, I just read looked through all the pictures and read some of the comments. Wow! She makes me sick!


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Horseychick94 said:


> And then there is the extremists. No shoes, riding, whips, bits, spurs.


You have GOT to be kidding me! I agree that not all horses are treated like they should be, and not all tools are used correctly, but to completely put down any type of sport with horses is just rubbish! I'm sorry, but if I have a horse, I'm going to do something with them! What in the heck is the use otherwise? They're too expensive to keep as a yard ornament! Sheesh!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aside from 3/4 of horse people? LOL


Presumptuous people who make judgments before they know anything. Just because someone doesn't have a fancy barn and set up doesn't mean that they don't have quality horses.
I actually have about zero respect for someone who judges based on appearance.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> okay, I just read looked through all the pictures and read some of the comments. Wow! She makes me sick!


 
Too many of these twits believe all the Cartesian dualities of mind V body, human V nature, that came out of the enlightenment. They don’t come close to understanding that animals, like horses, have a long and very well documented history of domestication and are, hence, as much a part of human society as humans are of theirs. They never will understand that they have been selectively bred for thousands of years to be ridden, pull wagons, ploughs, and a thousand other things and so exhibit physical and behavioural qualities that suite them to this work. They will never understand that it is entirely natural for horses, as a result of thousands of years of domestication to do all these things with humans. These kinds of people never understand that animals like horses are not wild animals that should be out frolicking in the wild, and they are too ignorant to ever consider the place of humanity in nature. 
I always find it ironic about these types that while they go on about being one with nature, or “understanding/feeling for/ empathising with” animals and or nature they are all the while the people most divorced from and clueless about any real experience with animals or nature outside of their middle class urban experience o their anthropomorphised pet cat dog or goldfish.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Like many others not a fan of sterotypes and breed snobs. 
I will disagree that horses care about winning. Thats part of what makes the great race horses and performance horses great. They LOVE their jobs. I watch our retired track boy "race" the others down the paddock fence (him at a racing trot, them at a canter or gallop). When/if they pull ahead he gives this buck and veers off to the side. I know its amimorphizing to say he is upset but he looks like he just swears. 

I think horses fall somewhere between a cow (pure livestock) and a dog (pure pet). I don't have a problem with whatever traits or characteristics you give your horse. Its the folks that treat their horse like a child in a furry suit that I have an issue with. Or when they treat a mini horse like a dog. The result is usually a dangerous spoiled horse. I have no problem with a well mannered spoiled horse but a dangerous spoiled horse is a problem.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Presumptuous people who make judgments before they know anything. Just because someone doesn't have a fancy barn and set up doesn't mean that they don't have quality horses.
> I actually have about zero respect for someone who judges based on appearance.


This.

I have so many stories about this. But it is really fun when we go in there and sweep the placings. They sure stop talking after that!:lol:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ok so this crap has been grinding my gears lately. Every time I crack open a new Dover Saddlery catalog there are new "innovative" stirrups being invented. AND they are being endorsed and used by "professional" riders. Here's a tip. If you can't ride with normal stirrup irons then you can't ride worth *removed*. How bout instead of spending $100-$500 on some fancy stirrups, how bout you buy some regular irons and use the rest of your money on RIDING LESSONS? I mean sheesh, who the heck needs MAGNETS in their stirrups?! You can fall off anyways! If you can't keep your stirrups then you are either aiding wrong or not putting enough weight in them and your legs aren't secure. You think MAGNETS are going to keep you on your horse and make you a better rider? NO! It just masks the problem and proves how lazy you are by cutting corners!
*


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It, too, bothers me to see horses treated poorly, go from home to home, and never be "considered" - but I have to accept it is not within my power to change how other people treat their horses. All I can do is give my own the very best care that I can, cradle to the grave.

What grinds my gears in the horseworld is some owner's/handler's impatience and heavy handedness w some poor confused horse - and usually there is little you can do about it. Horses are highly intelligent fellow creatures. What is interesting is most of the people I see that are heavy handed and short on patience w a horse would NOT be able to understand"directions" given to themselves by an equally intelligent _human _that could only use voice and phsical contact to communicate (e.g., no visual aids created by drawing, or writing, no facial expressions, etc.,)...add to that the "instructing" human is aggressive.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> *Ok so this crap has been grinding my gears lately. Every time I crack open a new Dover Saddlery catalog there are new "innovative" stirrups being invented. AND they are being endorsed and used by "professional" riders. Here's a tip. If you can't ride with normal stirrup irons then you can't ride worth *removed*. How bout instead of spending $100-$500 on some fancy stirrups, how bout you buy some regular irons and use the rest of your money on RIDING LESSONS? I mean sheesh, who the heck needs MAGNETS in their stirrups?! You can fall off anyways! If you can't keep your stirrups then you are either aiding wrong or not putting enough weight in them and your legs aren't secure. You think MAGNETS are going to keep you on your horse and make you a better rider? NO! It just masks the problem and proves how lazy you are by cutting corners!
> *


Ummmm are you a professional? Sorry but you are judging an item or items that I think you've never used and you are also calling those who endorse it lazy etc etc etc......I don't use fancy gear or gadgets nor am I a professional but I do not judge something without trying it first OR asking around and get several opinions before I buy......


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Just because a horse is moved through different homes doesn't mean it isn't "considered". I bought chrome knowing full well he may not fit what I want, I couldn't leave him at that house getting no vet care, farrier work, or proper handling ( extremly pushy and biting). If I had left him I doubt he would have left that property and would have suffered far more and since he is young he had even less of a chance with them having min info on him. I knew fully well I might have to sell him and move on but I bettered him and gave him more of a chance at a good home and being comfortable.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> This.
> 
> I have so many stories about this. But it is really fun when we go in there and sweep the placings. They sure stop talking after that!:lol:


The BEST way to show them.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ummmm are you a professional? Sorry but you are judging an item or items that I think you've never used and you are also calling those who endorse it lazy etc etc etc......I don't use fancy gear or gadgets nor am I a professional but I do not judge something without trying it first OR asking around and get several opinions before I buy......


Are you serious? The whole idea for MAGNETS IN YOUR STIRRUPS is preposterous. If you think you need magnets in your stirrups then maybe you need to examine your riding. I am not a professional but I also don't need magnets in my stirrups to ride. And when I do, will I buy magnet stirrups? Nope. I will buy riding lessons to hone my skills


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am confused, so are the magnets in the stirrups to hold your feet in? But wouldn't you need magnets in your boots to make that work?
Or are they like the Back on Track stuff, just increasing blood flow using magnets?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

What do they say the magnets are for?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I am confused, so are the magnets in the stirrups to hold your feet in? But wouldn't you need magnets in your boots to make that work?
> Or is like the Back on Track stuff, just increasing blood flow using magnets?


They have boots with the magnets already in them or slip on footies that go over your boot with the magnets


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

AnrewPL said:


> What do they say the magnets are for?


Here is the website OnTyte™ Magnetic Stirrup System | FEI Approved Horse Jumping & Equestrian Riding Equipment


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. I should invent a saddle with a Velcro seat and a pair of pants that has the other part of the Velcro on them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> They have boots with the magnets already in them or slip on footies that go over your boot with the magnets


Okay, now I am REALLY curious, can you post a link?


EDIT! Nevermind, Iam not fast enough!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Okay, now I am REALLY curious, can you post a link?


Already did but here it is again OnTyte™ Magnetic Stirrup System | FEI Approved Horse Jumping & Equestrian Riding Equipment


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Just because a horse is moved through different homes doesn't mean it isn't "considered". I bought chrome knowing full well he may not fit what I want, I couldn't leave him at that house getting no vet care, farrier work, or proper handling ( extremly pushy and biting). If I had left him I doubt he would have left that property and would have suffered far more and since he is young he had even less of a chance with them having min info on him. I knew fully well I might have to sell him and move on but I bettered him and gave him more of a chance at a good home and being comfortable.


Then he was considered and not treated poorly. 

There are many instances when a neglected horse's home/owners change, but the consideration given/action taken concerning the horse's needs/future/self does not.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> Are you serious? The whole idea for MAGNETS IN YOUR STIRRUPS is preposterous. If you think you need magnets in your stirrups then maybe you need to examine your riding. I am not a professional but I also don't need magnets in my stirrups to ride. And when I do, will I buy magnet stirrups? Nope. I will buy riding lessons to hone my skills


Yeah, I am serious.
Actually they are designed to keep your foot in the correct angle in the stirrup, they do add some degree of 'stickability' for a persons foot....but they in no way are a 'cop out' or for 'lazy people' as insinuated.....If you're going to fall off, your going to fall off.....they remind me of those high end stirrup treads that match the sole of a riding boot so the foot 'sticks' better.....not something I would use but I'm not going to judge someone or look down my nose at them for using them.

CowChick here's a link to the website:
http://www.ontyte.com/


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Gotta admit, as I have gotten older, every time I step on a horse I’m training for their first to maybe 10th ride the idea of Velcro pants/saddle combination crosses my mind; as well as wearing a suit made of a few layers of bubble wrap.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I know that feeling... the needing bubble wrap one. Besides of protecting your bones, think of how fun it would be to land in that and pop the bubbles! 

I don't love bubble wrap at all... And I don't ever play with it! Ever! 


Okay.... maybe... sometimes.... Okay... EVERY CHANCE I GET!!!!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I know that feeling... the needing bubble wrap one. Besides of protecting your bones, think of how fun it would be to land in that and pop the bubbles!
> 
> I don't love bubble wrap at all... And I don't ever play with it! Ever!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!! If I fell off in a bubble wrap suit my horse would fart and run


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yeah, I am serious.
> Actually they are designed to keep your foot in the correct angle in the stirrup, they do add some degree of 'stickability' for a persons foot....but they in no way are a 'cop out' or for 'lazy people' as insinuated.....If you're going to fall off, your going to fall off.....they remind me of those high end stirrup treads that match the sole of a riding boot so the foot 'sticks' better.....not something I would use but I'm not going to judge someone or look down my nose at them for using them.
> 
> CowChick here's a link to the website:
> OnTyte™ Magnetic Stirrup System | FEI Approved Horse Jumping & Equestrian Riding Equipment


yeah but professional riders shouldn't need that "crutch". If they do then they shouldn't be in competition


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

The thing that always deters me from actually trying the Velcro thing is the thought of trying to dismount, the Velcro ripping noise and the horse freaking out and taking off with me velcroed half way out of the saddle.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I can see that happening! If I was the one riding I might not think it was funny, but a seat in the sidelines would be awesome! 

Mind you I have ridden a galloping horse, standing in one stirrup and the other leg laid over his back. I was young and stupid (still am) and I was racing my sister on her horse and this gelding was going to take my leg off on her horse's butt.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> yeah but professional riders shouldn't need that "crutch". If they do then they shouldn't be in competition


AGAIN: are you a professional? If you are not, then you cannot judge them for the equipment they use (especially since the stirrups are not a harsh piece of equipment)......when you're jumping level 9 at 5'6" and you figure you'd want to use the magnetic stirrups then have at it, I'm not going to judge someone jumping that height at pro levels.....are you?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah it would be spectacularly funny to watch. But I have been in a similar situation, kind of. I was cantering across a bit of desert in Jordan on my horse when I lived there and we hit a bit of really soft sand and he went down. I went to jump off but my foot got stuck in the stirrup, I ended up on my back next to him with my foot wedged in the stirrup. I frantically tried to kick my foot out with my other foot but it wouldn’t budge. Thankfully he just stood up and stood there while I reached up and unhooked myself with my hands. Scary stuff the thought of being dragged along by a horse.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

bubble wrap I can understand, but I don't want something "holding/trapping" me...thats just too spooky. A more environmentally minded solution - get a shorter horse, less distance to fall.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Ro one that is REALY swaybacked.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a horse go down on me when rounding a corner while galloping in the snow. I came off and my snow boot got caught in the stirrup. Thankfully it popped out after my mare jumped back up and got one stride in. She ran to where the other horses had stopped, and I was happy to make that little walk on foot, rather than attached to her while underneath. Now I never ride in snow boots. I will where rubber boots (we call them muckers) with two pairs of wool socks, even in -25*C temps (colder than that, I don't ride unless I have to). One scare was enough for me.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> AGAIN: are you a professional? If you are not, then you cannot judge them for the equipment they use (especially since the stirrups are not a harsh piece of equipment)......when you're jumping level 9 at 5'6" and you figure you'd want to use the magnetic stirrups then have at it, I'm not going to judge someone jumping that height at pro levels.....are you?


actually I am. because they are at such a high level that requires SKILL. not magnets


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I had a horse go down on me when rounding a corner while galloping in the snow. I came off and my snow boot got caught in the stirrup. Thankfully it popped out after my mare jumped back up and got one stride in. She ran to where the other horses had stopped, and I was happy to make that little walk on foot, rather than attached to her while underneath. Now I never ride in snow boots. I will where rubber boots (we call them muckers) with two pairs of wool socks, even in -25*C temps (colder than that, I don't ride unless I have to). One scare was enough for me.


Yeah, I know that feeling, The whole time I was in Jordan I had AUS army issued combat boots and the biggest stirrups I could find, they still got stuck, mostly ended up riding without using stirrups at all just because of the feeling that they would get stuck. Always preferred my leather soled cowboy boots.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Missy May said:


> bubble wrap I can understand, but I don't want something "holding/trapping" me...thats just too spooky. A more environmentally minded solution - get a shorter horse, less distance to fall.


Sadly for me, if I try and ride a horse that is under 14.3 HH, it looks like it has 6 legs. I always crack my sister up when I am breaking colts. I am 5'6", not that tall, but my legs are long.
Good thing I love tall horses! I would love to ride a 17 or 18 HH horse! My first horse was 16.2 or so. That was fun!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Oh yeah it would be spectacularly funny to watch. But I have been in a similar situation, kind of. I was cantering across a bit of desert in Jordan on my horse when I lived there and we hit a bit of really soft sand and he went down. I went to jump off but my foot got stuck in the stirrup, I ended up on my back next to him with my foot wedged in the stirrup. I frantically tried to kick my foot out with my other foot but it wouldn’t budge. Thankfully he just stood up and stood there while I reached up and unhooked myself with my hands. Scary stuff the thought of being dragged along by a horse.


I was dragged once. I switched horse w a friend, her horse was saddled, mine was bareback (I rode/ride bareback barefooted). The stirrups weren't adjusted for me, either. I couldn't have been dragged more than 15 ft, maybe less, but it _seemed_ like 150ft! I never rode barefoot under saddle, again...and I don't advise doing so.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't like riding in rubber boots because the tread gets caught in the stirrup when dismounting. I usually am riding a green horse and really don't want a foot caught in the stirrup. 
But I also know better than to step out the door in leather soled cowboy boots in the winter. If I'm lucky, I'll get two steps and end up flat on my back.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> So what is it? You're a professional or you are going to judge the professionals?


I will judge a professional. If they were really pros then they wouldn't need such equipment would they. End of story.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> So what is it? You're a professional or you are going to judge the professionals?


 
Ya know what? My child has a pair of special stirrups. Want to come tell her she rides like [email protected]#$% because she was struggling to keep her feet at the proper angle in her regular stirrups? Never mind the fact that her leg bones are CURVED and everything from walking, to running, to riding has been a struggle for her. Ribbed tread, magnets and all the rest of the special stirrups aren't like super glue... if you can't ride, you're going to be eating dirt with the best of them. They do however HELP you get your feet at the proper angles so you can develop the muscles and muscle memory so that you won't need them after a while.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horseychick94 said:


> *Ok so this crap has been grinding my gears lately. Every time I crack open a new Dover Saddlery catalog there are new "innovative" stirrups being invented. AND they are being endorsed and used by "professional" riders. Here's a tip. If you can't ride with normal stirrup irons then you can't ride worth *removed*. How bout instead of spending $100-$500 on some fancy stirrups, how bout you buy some regular irons and use the rest of your money on RIDING LESSONS? I mean sheesh, who the heck needs MAGNETS in their stirrups?! You can fall off anyways! If you can't keep your stirrups then you are either aiding wrong or not putting enough weight in them and your legs aren't secure. You think MAGNETS are going to keep you on your horse and make you a better rider? NO! It just masks the problem and proves how lazy you are by cutting corners!
> *


Irons won't change your riding that drastically, sorry, I do not understand the point of your rant. IMO it's a fashion thing, mostly. Some will add a slight edge of security, but nothing substantial - except maybe the ontite irons. I have no issue with anyone wanting to spend whatever they want on irons, because really it won't make you majikally better. Plus some irons are meant to help those with hip/knee problems ride more comfortably.
Sorry, I think you're grasping at straws here :wink:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Irons won't change your riding that drastically, sorry, I do not understand the point of your rant. IMO it's a fashion thing, mostly. Some will add a slight edge of security, but nothing substantial - except maybe the ontite irons. I have no issue with anyone wanting to spend whatever they want on irons, because really it won't make you majikally better. Plus some irons are meant to help those with hip/knee problems ride more comfortably.
> Sorry, I think you're grasping at straws here :wink:


Yes but if you feel like you need them you should work on your riding. To me its kinda cheating if you are at a high level of competition


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oops, seems I've replied to something that's now 4 pages in the past...

OP, I hope you can look back at this in a few years and giggle - that's what I do at the unrealistic "ideals" that 14 year old me had. Judge the pros all you want, they're laughing all the way to the bank while you sit wagging your finger at their use of "fancy" or "performance enhancing" irons. Irons don't make that much of a difference, IMO. The bendy ones are nice on my knees, the wide ones are comfy, but neither will make you have a steady leg, or balance, or a base of support.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> I will judge a professional. If they were really pros then they wouldn't need such equipment would they. End of story.


OK, I simply can't let this pass unchallenged.

I have ridden over pretty large jumps. Have I used fancy dancy stirrups? No. BUT, I am not against ANYONE using them. I don't care how talented a rider you are.......KA KA happens and it happens BIG when you are riding at the higher levels. It can be pretty dang inconvenient. If I had these stirrups, I would give them a try.

Young lady, you are giving yourself ulcers over irrelevant trivia, IMO.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horseychick94 said:


> Yes but if you feel like you need them you should work on your riding. To me its kinda cheating if you are at a high level of competition


I guarantee you the pros you're judging can jump just as well without irons at all. 

How is it cheating, exactly? Irons don't make you have a good, solid leg. The OnTyte irons simply make it harder for you to drop a stirrup; they do not enhance your performance. If your leg is weak, having some magnets won't help. If you have crap position, irons won't help.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Can someone post a link to the bareback Puissance clip that's on YouTube?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I guarantee you the pros you're judging can jump just as well without irons at all.
> 
> How is it cheating, exactly? Irons don't make you have a good, solid leg. The OnTyte irons simply make it harder for you to drop a stirrup; they do not enhance your performance. If your leg is weak, having some magnets won't help. If you have crap position, irons won't help.


Isn't that a view that an aspiring rider would take though? Oh well my favorite rider uses magnets in her stirrups, maybe I don't need to work hard to get to that level after all as long as I have those fancy irons


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Can someone post a link to the bareback Puissance clip that's on YouTube?


 
this one?



"]http://www.youtube.com/embed/0s2dBTcs4QI?feature=player_detailpage[/URL]" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horseychick94 said:


> Isn't that a view that an aspiring rider would take though? Oh well my favorite rider uses magnets in her stirrups, maybe I don't need to work hard to get to that level after all as long as I have those fancy irons


Please, once again I ask - HOW is it cheating? Irons will not make you a better rider, IMO - clearly you think that they do, so I'd love to hear how they make one "cheat" at riding...??


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

ok somethins not working.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Can someone post a link to the bareback Puissance clip that's on YouTube?


This one?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No that isn't because even if they believe that and buy them they will quickly figure out it doesn't work that way. However if someone has worked that hard and become a pro then by all means spend your money on whatever you want.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, that hurts my nether regions just watching it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I highly, highly, highly doubt any of the riders endorsing the fancy stirrups need them. They endorse them because they tried them, they agree that it certainly won't harm anyone's riding, has a good chance of helping the average rider AND most importantly... the manufacturer of said product pays them a buttload of $$$ to use and endorse them! 

If someone offered me a wheelbarrow full of cash to use their product and it worked as well or better than what I was currently using...I'd be all for it! Who wouldn't!?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> This one?
> 
> Showjumping -- Thrills & Spills: BAREBACK puissance - YouTube


Yes! Thank you!


Perfect demonstration of how irons make or break your performance. 

...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Rubber bands, magnets, who cares! Lets ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Yes! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Perfect demonstration of how irons make or break your performance.
> ...


I'd be going over that horses head and probably end up breaking my neck if I tried that, stirrup or not! LOL


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> bubble wrap I can understand, but I don't want something "holding/trapping" me...thats just too spooky. A more environmentally minded solution - get a shorter horse, less distance to fall.


Oh man, one of my kids was riding a young mare/filly for a guy. She was short on time and asked me to warm her up. No problem. Especially since she had this little bear trap/widow maker saddle on the horse that she had picked up and thought was just great those frisky colts on cold mornings.

That thing went to bucking and that saddle kept me in a whole lot longer than I want to be! I finally managed to get loose and eat dirt. Never tasted so good.

Re-saddled the horse. Re-thought my daughter's report of how "good" she was going and got somewhere with her. 

So... those bear trap saddles that have swells that curve back *grind my gears. *

PS -- before I saw things got ugly here, I was going to say, "I didn't know our pet peeves had to make sense to everyone else." We are an opinionated bunch. We all try to do our best and make sense of all the options we have in working with our horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> I'd be going over that horses head and probably end up breaking my neck if I tried that, stirrup or not! LOL


I won't ride Ronan at more than a walk bareback anymore... He has a VERY prominent wither... :shock::shock: it hurt like a SOB when he transitioned down to a trot from a canter... Even more so when he did a very sharp (which I was otherwise proud of!) transition to the walk. 

Ow.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

boots said:


> Oh man, one of my kids was riding a young mare/filly for a guy. She was short on time and asked me to warm her up. No problem. Especially since she had this little bear trap/widow maker saddle on the horse that she had picked up and thought was just great those frisky colts on cold mornings.
> 
> That thing went to bucking and that saddle kept me in a whole lot longer than I want to be! I finally managed to get loose and eat dirt. Never tasted so good.
> 
> ...


I've been drug twice a horse - once by a stirrup, once by a lasso - SCARY sh...Stuff. :shock:
When I want to bail, I want to bail. LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ In my teens I bought an old George Lawrence saddle with a straight cantle and bear trap swells....didn't take me long to unload that one!!!!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

draw reins. period. yuck


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I won't ride Ronan at more than a walk bareback anymore... He has a VERY prominent wither... :shock::shock: it hurt like a SOB when he transitioned down to a trot from a canter... Even more so when he did a very sharp (which I was otherwise proud of!) transition to the walk.
> 
> Ow.


BAHAHA!! I'm sure Ritchie appreciates that! :lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I won't ride Ronan at more than a walk bareback anymore... He has a VERY prominent wither... :shock::shock: it hurt like a SOB when he transitioned down to a trot from a canter... Even more so when he did a very sharp (which I was otherwise proud of!) transition to the walk.
> 
> Ow.


Yeah. Shark fin withers grind my gears, too. The guy I'm riding for now, well for the last four years, has a knack for finding those mountain bred beasts. Everyone else can hop on on hot summer afternoons bareack and laze around the fields. Not me. Not if I want to be able to move later and not hit the ER!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ill fitting tack. 

People using (or bashing, for that matter) any piece of equipment when they don't know how to use it properly.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ill fitting tack.
> 
> People using (or bashing, for that matter) any piece of equipment when they don't know how to use it properly.


Ya.....seems some people are quick to judge....even when they haven't even used or touched a certain piece of equipment.....draw reins are a good example.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> BAHAHA!! I'm sure Ritchie appreciates that! :lol:


:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Bahahaha!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> :shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Bahahaha!!!


You may get a headache... But Ronan won't be an excuse! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> You may get a headache... But Ronan won't be an excuse! :lol:


You're killing me over here!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, I cannot stand people who have saddles that dont fit properly, decide just to double pad and then wonder why their horse is bucking and has a sore back.
Also cant stand people who think horse people are rich and snotty, not every horse person has a stick up their rear and seriously, horses are expensive so if I have one then I am probably more broke then the average person!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faye83 said:


> Ok, I cannot stand people who have saddles that dont fit properly, decide just to double pad and then wonder why their horse is bucking and has a sore back.
> Also cant stand people who think horse people are rich and snotty, not every horse person has a stick up their rear and seriously, horses are expensive so if I have one then I am probably more broke then the average person!


While agree the average horse owner is broke, I find we do tend to have a pretty awful attitude. Not quite as bad as dog breeders/showers...but close. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're killing me over here!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hey, how's your new truck? Quad cab, right? Roomy? :lol:


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Faye83 said:


> Ok, I cannot stand people who have saddles that dont fit properly, decide just to double pad and then wonder why their horse is bucking and has a sore back.
> Also cant stand people who think horse people are rich and snotty, not every horse person has a stick up their rear and seriously, horses are expensive so if I have one then I am probably more broke then the average person!


What's the best way to make a small fortune with horses?
Start with a large fortune.
:rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok . I just spent some time removing a silly spat between mostly horseychick and Muppet girl. I think it's partly the nature of these kind of threads that encourages the worst in people. Honestly, I just hate these kind of "what do you really hate about ?" No good can come of it because you'll be bound to step on someone's toes when what you hate is the very thing that's important to them.

Can you please leave off this spat, at least?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I rarely chime in on these types of threads, but there are two issues here that I simply can't leave alone.

Calling yourself a "professional" means you make your *living* and support yourself by working with horses. (not the USEF definition, I know.). That definition for me means you're not living with your parents or grandparents, not getting free pasture board at a relative's house and that you actually behave like a business person. If you call yourself a professional, you better be able to produce a list of accomplishments or an income statement.

It GRINDS MT GEARS when someone throws that word around casually, as if it means the same thing as knowledgable or expert. It doesn't. 

There are many knowledgable and expert horsepeople who are also amateurs, no problems there. But don't call yourself a professional when your EVERY post on this forum indicates the exact opposite.


Next, the gadget-y stirrups. I haven't tried most of them, though I think the magnet ones might make sense over GP size fences. I do own a pair of the original Herm Sprengers. MY next pair will have the 90 degree turn. I am a 54 year old EX professional with an instructor's certification. Back in the day, I rode anywhere from 5 - 14 horses a day. I have one total knee replacement and need the other done. I have shattered my right ankle and it is held together by screws wire and bone grafts. If I didn't ride in the gadgety stirrups, riding would be too painful.

Go ahead, tell me that I ride in the Herm Sprengers because I'm lazy and ride like crap. Go ahead. Just be prepared to share YOUR professional résumé first. And be sure to tell the dozens of other professionals who ride in them because they allow them to ride more horses with less fatigue.

What else GRINDS MY GEARS? Clueless young backyard horsepeople ranting about things the lack the experience or judgement to understand or the discretion to keep quiet about.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maura - AMEN!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Hey, how's your new truck? Quad cab, right? Roomy? :lol:


I'm in love. I drove my friend's car last night, and I felt like my butt was buzzing on the ground and the mirrors were too small. Her car is very nice, and it handled great (forgot what it is like having a good turning radius!!!)... But I was happy to be back in my truck after..
I adore my truck. Quad cab, check. It's an Avalanche so more spacious cab and shorter box. I've told Rich I need a trailer now, as it's all ready to go with a tow package!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

maura said:


> If I didn't ride in the gadgety stirrups, riding would be too painful.


That's exactly the reason I use the 'gadgety' stirrups too, Maura. Over 3 decades of riding, farm work and just normal wear and tear on my body have made it painful for me to ride in hard irons any longer.

If I tried to use hard irons now, I'd be in crippling pain and have to get off the horse after 1/2 hour. With the flexible stirrups I can literally ride for hours, the way I used to when I was a fresh young thing.

I hardly think my using flex stirrups makes me a *[email protected]&^ rider, although I can't be called a professional anything, except perhaps a professional amateur! :wink:


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with being an ammy, I currently am one myself. 

You know the old hunter world defintion of amateur? The three Fs - fearful, fat and forty. 

In my case, it's fat and fifty.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, me too! :rofl:

I prefer to think of it as being cautious. We know the consequences of our actions now. All of my old consequences come back to haunt me on a regular basis, especially when it's going to rain or snow or when I try to ride in hard irons!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what the OP meant but I know people who buy good horses, play about with them, dont ride them properly, blame it on everyone else when they go wrong and then YES they do pass them on like toilet paper
Thats not the same thing as buying horses to train and sell (I spent many years making a living doing that) or selling competition horses if you move up a level etc.
I see it more as an easy come easy go sort of idea and the horses are treated as nothing more than a pair of shoes you get bored with or they arent comfortable or suitable for the purpose and you want a new pair and dump the old ones. 
These sort of people usually create problem horses not fix them


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Maura, love your post. If I could like it a dozen times I would! What if you are only in your 30s and thinking about getting EZ ride stirrups for knee pain? There's days I'm in the saddle for a lot of hours. Guess I should I send home training horses and cancel lessons? 

What grinds my gears? A few things. Disrespectful and/or whiny students, they don't last long with me. I won't ask any student to do anything that they aren't capable of, so I don't do no or I can't. I'll try is the right answer even if it's something just a hair out of comfort zone. Talk back to me, you'll find a new instructor. I have a waiting list, I don't have to put up with it and I won't. Parents that complain after you don't place their child first in a class, despite having blown leads and no back (just a couple examples). Had a mom actually file a grievance about me over her daughter not winning her hms class even though she blew a lead in her pattern work, get real lady. The reasoning, her kid should have won because she paid 30k for the horse. Sorry but the $500 horse that the kid winning the class was on and trained herself nailed the pattern 

Parents that overhorse their children, a lot of times due to lack of knowledge. Brings me to the next one, picking up a cheap auction special or unbroke/green broke/totally unsuitable horse for your first horse just because it's cheap and sounds like fun to have a horsey in the backyard. I see so many wrecks at 4-H shows especially that could have been prevented had the parents thought about what they were doing and got help to find the right horse and some schooling for themselves and their children.

That's it for now, I have too many to list and don't want to spoil my good mood :lol:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate when people think its easy to ride my horse or i havent had to put any hard work into her because she is well bred. or think i beat them because of that. when in fact i work 50X harder than them and dont try to force my horse to do things they physically cannot do. i got my horse basically unhandled, so anything she knows i taught her thank you very much. 

ok rant over. this was a lot about some people at my barn not anyone on here =]


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

MHFoundation, no matter the sport we call them Hockey Moms, even if it's a man. They live vicariously thro the child and it's always the coach's fault. There is never any consideration for the pressure they have put on the child until it's a nervous wreck. And we all know nervous wrecks don't win. If you think you get crap when the kid doesn't win, think of what the kid gets and often publicly, never as a discussion at home.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I know what you mean gypsygirl. People think that my gelding is automatically good because he's pretty... being a decent sized (15 HH), and pure black. I think it's his color that does it. 
Where as when I bought a sorrel QH/Arabian. I must have got a miracle horse, because he was fairly well trained, and he was part ARABIAN!!! Horror of horrors! Nope, just took a lot of work, patience, and understanding.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What gets me is people and kids who have a sense of self entitlement. I don't care if you're stinking rich and have people to wipe your butt for you. Pick up a broom and sweep your mess in the cross ties. Don't just sit and text while watching people do all the barn work. Get off your behind and help out while you're waiting for your drive. 

Whiney kids who complain they "can't do it" and sit in the middle of the ring and sulk. I actually kick kids out of my lessons if they pull that with me. 

If you are in a lesson and are watching someone else go and waiting for your turn, keep your feet in your stirrups, sit up tall and pay attention. I hate seeing people slouching on their horse off in la la land.

And last but not least. People who get on their soap box and rant and b***h about things other people do without knowing why and how they do it. Stop judging other peoples actions and grow the hell up. If I want to use a piece of tack that you don't know the actual reason behind using it shut up and mind your own business. 

/end rant


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

What grinds my gears (hehe - I think of Family Guy everytime I read that) are people who assume my horse can not be touched or handled because he is a mustang or that he must look plain and scruffy due to it.

Also people who act like they know everything.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Cat said:


> What grinds my gears (hehe - I think of Family Guy everytime I read that) are people who assume my horse can not be touched or handled because he is a mustang or that he must look plain and scruffy due to it.
> 
> Also people who act like they know everything.


Know how to tell if someone is a know it all?

They'll tell you...



What grinds my gears is going out to hang with the horses in the pasture just to be out there and having them nudge me out of the way to get to the hay only accessible from where I'm standing at the hay ring.
Rude...I tell you...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfina said:


> I highly, highly, highly doubt any of the riders endorsing the fancy stirrups need them. They endorse them because they tried them, they agree that it certainly won't harm anyone's riding, has a good chance of helping the average rider AND most importantly... the manufacturer of said product pays them a buttload of $$$ to use and endorse them!
> 
> If someone offered me a wheelbarrow full of cash to use their product and it worked as well or better than what I was currently using...I'd be all for it! Who wouldn't!?


https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...JOKmB0QH3yYDIAQ&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1241&bih=584

Go to this page and check out the photos. You will see many of the pro riders using "fancy" stirrups. Yes, some may have been sponsored by the companies, but some may be using them for those "just in case" situations. 

Lower legs can slide back for a variety of reasons. For some riders, it is just their style. This style does make losing a stirrup more likely to happen. Does mean that they are not effective and gifted riders? Absolutely not!! To use such stirrups as a safety measure is no problem at all.

Do you use a saddle with knee rolls or thigh blocks? Do you use reins with lacing or rubber? Do you use no-slip saddle pads? Do you use a breastplate or martingale? Do you use boots on your horse's legs? None of these enhance performance. They are simply "just in case" measures.

Ranting against using safety equipment is foolish, IMO. Maybe it is because they are too expensive to get them yourself? Maybe it is because snooty girls in your barn are using them as a status symbol? Who knows why you have decided safety equipment is such a bad idea.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...JOKmB0QH3yYDIAQ&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1241&bih=584
> 
> Go to this page and check out the photos. You will see many of the pro riders using "fancy" stirrups. Yes, some may have been sponsored by the companies, but some may be using them for those "just in case" situations.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

IMO I find that most of the fancy stirrups impede my riding and I prefer to use plain fillis irons.
Others feel otherwise - that's great for them. I find if I use any of the jointed stirrups I will be in pain afterwards so if someone would like me to ride their horse it will be in the equipment of my choice. I also prefer smooth leather reins, flatter dressage saddles and have recently mostly stopped using boots and leg wraps on my horse. So again - it is all up to preference. I'm not judging anyone for using fancy stirrups, I usually just cringe and feel my knees ache.

I have a lot of things that bug me but more and more I try to just ignore them and go about my business in peace. The thing that probably irks me the most are people that "must have" the flavor of the month saddle, bridle, etc.. and are just mindless consumers without thinking of their horse's health. Air filled panels on poorly fit "custom" saddles are the biggest culprit. My bridles are 15 years old, my saddle is a "classic" brand and my horses are happy and if they're not, then I change something. Buying a new saddle every year and subscribing to this thought that every month you must have the saddle fitter out is a bit crazy to me. I have experienced professionals who work on and with me on my horses and if they feel something is wrong we will change it. My horse won a CDI in a saddle purchased for him as a 5 year old. Imagine that with re stuffing the same horse can use the same saddle for a lifetime. That to me is not so far fetched as the saddle fitter "trained" by himself and who owns his own business adjusting a "custom" saddle by over 2" every month because of "changes to the horse's back". And each adjustment is $300. Yes "changes" to the "horses back" that have nothing to do with the company's bottom line...

Always remain a thinking horseman. If it aint broke don't fix it and if it sounds like the purpose is to line someone else's pocket book, it probably is. If it sounds dumb or far fetched, it probably is. Do what works for you and your horse and don't subscribe to any doctrine that requires consumption of kool aid or purchase of expensive tack. If everyone in the barn has the same brand of saddle, run. Not every horse in any barn is going to fit the same brand of saddle. Ever.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I only rode english b/c my daughter "did" hunter/jumper for a while. I actually thought/think the peacock stirrups were a great idea. I believe in quality, so I got her a _used_ county saddle_._ No matter the discipline - you will see trash gear, and someone must be buying it. While it might be personal preference, I just cringe when I see nylon tack outside of halter on a horse, or see low quality. It isn't a matter of money, b/c anyone can spend just a little more and get quality - used. 

On the other hand, there are those people that can afford the best of everything - _brand new_....and always look picture perfect - even on the trail! I don't know if I am jealous or mad at myself b/c I don't seem to be able to actually _use_ and enjoy using my tack and keep it looking like it is ready for a magazine shot.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Going off of your post, MissyMay, I hate when people judge because I DO use nylon tack. I LOVE a nice quality leather headstall, but while I was running gymkhana I had a lime green nylon headstall, breastcollar and nosband/tie down(which got removed as our training increased). I loved it because I won it one year for getting reserve champion at the end of the year. Call me lazy, but honestly to clean it you just throw it in the washer and let it air dry. Comes our sparkly clean! At that point in time I couldn't afford a nice headstall, so I used what I had. Doesn't make me any less of a horseperson because of it.

I hate when people say grade horses are better than papered horses. I think it depends on the individual. My grade mare is my one in a million horse. I also love a nice papered horse and my gelding is registered. My next purchase will also be registered.

I have many more, but I'm in a good mood today. We're going to pick up my mini filly's older half sister today. I am very excited. When Lexie comes home we will have Sahara(dam), the foal she is due to have in the summer, my filly, and Lexie. I will post pics if I can.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

My equipment seems to work better and be more comfortable after it has been used a fair amount.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I hate how those really nice, super clean barns are really super clean and never get dirty. I work at one on the weekends and I can wear a white shirt while cleaning stalls for 6 hours and it's still white but I wear white around my own horse for 5 minutes and its not even resembling white anymore. Still haven't figured it out.... maybe they employ magical cleaning fairies that I haven't found yet...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> IMO Horses don't think like us... they think BETTER than us....Horses are peaceful,smart, and wise minded. if not it is usually because it has been ruined by a HUMAN!


Obviously you haven't spent much time with a herd of any size (at least 6 or more).
You'll find that these "peaceful,smart, and wise minded" horses are mean bullies that have very firm ideas on what they want, expect and will tolerate. They can be such vicious bullies that they gang up and kill another horse. This is why most people who deal with herds go through a process of introducing a new horse to a herd. IT's not the result of being ruined by a person. Every horse in that herd can be a wonderful riding horse for the people who ride them. Our working horses were all great for riding and working, but that's with humans, not each other. They have their place in the herd as nature deemed they would. One of my former lead mare QH would have run herself to death for me if I required it of her, go and do whatever I wanted, but would also kick another horse senseless if it failed to yield or give her the "respect" she wanted.
She was a wonderful horse for working cattle or riding 30+ miles and would follow me around the pasture like a puppy, but in the herd she was BOSS and other horses, while not the "boss" had their "position" in the herd and would fight to maintain it if challanged.
Give up this Disney childhood vision of what horses are like. Horses (and most animals) are hard wired by nature for certain behaviors, so I guess one of the things that grinds my gears is people who watch too much Disney (or for whatever reason) assign human traits and attributes to horses (and other animals).
While I love my horses, I also make sure that they all know "I" am the boss no matter what their place in herd is. And when/if they challange me I reinforce my authority as the leader. I've seen what loving, devoted horses can do when they want to so I have no illusions about how dangerous ANY horse can be in the right (or wrong) situation.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hate to beat a dead horse, sorry for the pun. I think the magnetic stirrups are fine, like others have said they will not prevent you from falling off or messing up. They're an aid, and a prevenative measure, not going to put you in the winner's circle. They're FEI approved as well, just an FYI for everyone. I think jumping 5' 9" or even lower at that, riders have already achieved a lot, worked their butts off, and gotten to that point on their own. 

*Things that grind MY gears. Some rantish and geared towards certain people, others just in general.*

*-PHONES.* Stay off it, I hate riding in the arena while listening to someone loudly gossip while they're on their misbehaving horse in the middle of the arena. Not to mention if it goes off and said horse spooks. Mine is set on the edge of the arena on vibrate or silent. Just a common courtesy for all. Then when you drop it in the arena sand, don't notice and my horse steps on it, sorry, not sorry.

*-NOT CLEANING UP,* as mentioned by a few others have the decency to clean up after yourself. You pick up your scraps from cutting hair, picking feet, old bandages and so on. Put your stuff away and don't complain when it's put back on your saddle washed and folded because the BO knocked it in the mud.

*-DRAMA,* the barn is my escape. I love horses, I love the barn, the poop, the dirt, the smell, everything. Don't ruin it please. We all go to the barn to enjoy ourselves, not enjoy you dish on an amazing trainer who loaded your horse in the trailer because she refused to get in after a trail ride. The trainer knew what she was doing and eventually your horse walked right in, she wasn't mean, she wasn't nasty. She's was completly correct, and that lesson should have cost you a lot of $$$$, she did it for free. 

*-THIEVES,* ugh where to begin. You're covered in glitter, literally all the time, people at the barn do not appreciate you using their stuff, not putting stirrups back. We know it was you, glitter everywhere. If it's not yours and you use it that's technically stealing.

*-KNOW-IT-ALLS-* plain and simple. No one in the horse world knows everything. There are variations in training, different methods, everyone can have a different opinion. If you say you know it all, you're wrong, sorry. We're always learning as horse people, I always am learning new things either from this forum, experience and so on.

*-THOSE PEOPLE,* we all know "those" people. The ones who knock your riding, knock your friend's riding, your horse, your tack and so on. Mind your own buisiness and control your beast of a horse. While you were busy yelling at me, I watched your horse give you literally three warnings before she exploded. I warned you, and you cut me off each time giving an excuse till you were brushing off dirt and all that fancy tack was ruined. That expensive horse, is now wide-eyed and loose outside, would you care to knock my inexpensive, yet well-trained horse again? OR the people who think horses have feelings like humans, again sorry to pop your bubble they don't..

*-TRAINING "AIDS" *I'm sure we all know about these, tie downs, draw reins, a very strong, or punishing bit to cover issues, chains, pads and so forth. If used correctly and for an actual reason fine. I don't want to see it just because it looks cool or covers up holes in training...

_Too many more to list. I choose to ignore most of it, but do have those few things that really grind my gears._

*TL;DR - phones, not cleaning up, drama, know-it-alls, thieves, those people, training "aids." *


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> And then there is the extremists. No shoes, riding, whips, bits, spurs.


I hardly concider myself an "extremist" just because I only use a halter (so by default no bit), have never used spurs, have never had any of my horses shod in over 40 years, (does a riding crop qualify as a whip?...I do have a crop).
I don't use any of those things because I don't need them and neither do my horses. If someone else does then that's their call.
Never shod a horse, because no one in my family did. All our horse were unshod and it's worked out great for us.
Stopped using bits when I realized I would jump on my horse to round up a couple cows that had gotten out and would just use a lead or baling twin around her neck to control her. (but most of the family still used bridles and bits). Also found it nice not having to teach later horse to take a bit :lol:.
Never needed spurs.
Not sure how I would use a whip while riding :lol: (would probably hurt myself), but I do find that with a green horse, still new under the saddle, giving them a tickle on the flank with a crop can help get them to start moving again if they freeze up.

Maybe I am extreme :lol:


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> *Not sure how I would use a whip while riding* :lol: (would probably hurt myself), but I do find that with a green horse, still new under the saddle, giving them a tickle on the flank with a crop can help get them to start moving again if they freeze up.
> 
> Maybe I am extreme :lol:


Love your whole post, but especially this! LOL. :lol: I have a young horse will be three in a few weeks, I always get crazy questions asking where my spurs, whip, tie down, etc are! I don't NEED them. If my horses is behaving without them, and is perfectly content and listening why have them? I'd proabably just manage more harm then good with a whip/crop anyways. Maybe someone else needs them I don't!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

maura said:


> I rarely chime in on these types of threads, but there are two issues here that I simply can't leave alone.
> 
> Calling yourself a "professional" means you make your *living* and support yourself by working with horses. (not the USEF definition, I know.). That definition for me means you're not living with your parents or grandparents, not getting free pasture board at a relative's house and that you actually behave like a business person. If you call yourself a professional, you better be able to produce a list of accomplishments or an income statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

kassierae said:


> Going off of your post, MissyMay, I hate when people judge because I DO use nylon tack. I LOVE a nice quality leather headstall, but while I was running gymkhana I had a lime green nylon headstall, breastcollar and nosband/tie down(which got removed as our training increased). I loved it because I won it one year for getting reserve champion at the end of the year. Call me lazy, but honestly to clean it you just throw it in the washer and let it air dry. Comes our sparkly clean! At that point in time I couldn't afford a nice headstall, so I used what I had. Doesn't make me any less of a horseperson because of it.


I don't judge a person that uses it, or maybe I do and shouldn't...but I I wouldn't outwardly judge anyone's tack choices - that is simply poor manners.. And, there are a lot of good uses for synthetics such as mariner rope "stuff". I have nylon saddle bags, I can't stand them...but a replacement leather pair are beyond overpriced and had I known that I would have taken better care of them. I dislike the nylon ones so much I rarely every use them..so I might have to give in and shell out for the leathers. I just _personally_ have a thing about nylon. There is a_ lot_ of tack (leather and synthetics) out their that isn't suitable for anything other than landfill - that is what I meant by low quality. 

Tie downs are another thing I don't use - but, if someone else does... its their horse, their gear, their "reasoning"...and it is absolutely none of my business.


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I only rode english b/c my daughter "did" hunter/jumper for a while. I actually thought/think the peacock stirrups were a great idea. I believe in quality, so I got her a _used_ county saddle_._ No matter the discipline - you will see trash gear, and someone must be buying it. While it might be personal preference, I just cringe when I see nylon tack outside of halter on a horse, or see low quality. It isn't a matter of money, b/c anyone can spend just a little more and get quality - used.
> 
> On the other hand, there are those people that can afford the best of everything - _brand new_....and always look picture perfect - even on the trail! I don't know if I am jealous or mad at myself b/c I don't seem to be able to actually _use_ and enjoy using my tack and keep it looking like it is ready for a magazine shot.


I like nylon tack. I prefer good quality leather because it looks nicer and lasts longer, but I also use nylon. I have two headstalls for my horse, one that is leather with silver hearts and cost $75 (admittedly not "top of the line", but it is good quality) and came with split reins that I don't even use (too short for my liking), and one that is plain black nylon and came with long trail reins and a hackamore that I got for $12 at a tack sale. And guess what? Each headstall performs exactly the same. I even prefer the nylon headstall if I'm switching bits because it has buckle bit ends. I wouldn't show in nylon tack, but a lot of people can't afford to buy top of the line gear and nylon is a perfectly good alternative. I also like it for trail riding so I don't mess up my nice headstall. Just because it's not expensive or fancy doesn't mean it's trash.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A beginner was enlightened of the rules before the first ride. One of them was that if I heard the word "can't", the lesson would become a lesson on picking up manure while I watched.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A beginner was enlightened of the rules before the first ride. One of them was that if I heard the word "can't", the lesson would become a lesson on picking up manure while I watched.


LOVE this, my old trainer used to do that. Boy, was she serious too. Even if we slipped we mucked stalls and did chores. She always made up the lesson time (even though she didn't have to, was in our contract we agreed to for said training and lessons), but I don't remember the last time I said I can't. (besides now) Amazing how something as little as that has made me a better rider.

To add to something that grinds my gears, when people talk about or rag on their "harsh" or "horrible" trainers. Most trainers have reasons for what they do, trashing a trainer when it's NOT necessary can really harm them in the long run. Especially on the internet. Always good to watch what you say, even if your trainer does warrant said "trash talking." 

Most trainers, at least the ones that I have had are amazing. Yes, I've been yelled at, fallen off and told to get back on. In the end SO worth it, I've become a better rider, and am still becoming better today.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

reigninseattle said:


> I like nylon tack. I prefer good quality leather because it looks nicer and lasts longer, but I also use nylon. I have two headstalls for my horse, one that is leather with silver hearts and cost $75 (admittedly not "top of the line", but it is good quality) and came with split reins that I don't even use (too short for my liking), and one that is plain black nylon and came with long trail reins and a hackamore that I got for $12 at a tack sale. And guess what? Each headstall performs exactly the same. I even prefer the nylon headstall if I'm switching bits because it has buckle bit ends. I wouldn't show in nylon tack, but a lot of people can't afford to buy top of the line gear and nylon is a perfectly good alternative. I also like it for trail riding so I don't mess up my nice headstall. Just because it's not expensive or fancy doesn't mean it's trash.


I didn't mean leather was synonymous with quality. I meant I have a _personal_ adversion to nylon...and (separately) I see no reason to buy low quality tack (be it leather, cotton, synthetic or wool). Good servicable tack that will last you a lifetime is less expensive than low quality crap that won't last a year....so it _is_ "inexpensive", relatively speaking. To me, fancy is just optional trimmings that serve no real purpose, so that is just a personal choice.


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

I looove my nylon bridle! I dont have to worry about it getting dirty, wet or muddy. I can swim with it and it can sit outside in the rain and I dont have to worry about it getting moldy. I can not stand people who judge me because of it.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> Are you serious? The whole idea for MAGNETS IN YOUR STIRRUPS is preposterous. If you think you need magnets in your stirrups then maybe you need to examine your riding. I am not a professional but I also don't need magnets in my stirrups to ride. And when I do, will I buy magnet stirrups? Nope. I will buy riding lessons to hone my skills


Laura Kraut (USA) is one of the winningest riders and most successful trainers in the world. She endorses and uses magnetic stirrups. No one should suggest Laura needs to examine her riding.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faye83 said:


> I looove my nylon bridle! I dont have to worry about it getting dirty, wet or muddy. I can swim with it and it can sit outside in the rain and I dont have to worry about it getting moldy. I can not stand people who judge me because of it.


You covered low maintenance and durable, but left out light weight. It's not just bridles (and I ride with non leather halters anyway). When I'm ready to ride out for long distances I replace my stirrup straps and cinch straps to nylon (if they're not already being used). The saddle is the only thing I haven't yet been able able to bring myself to go synthetic with, but my next one will have 1/3 less leather, because leather weighs so much and I don't need flaps or fenders. The only reason I'll use all leather is when I'm working on load bearing and I want the weight then.

As I pointed out to a camping buddy (he doesn't ride) who asked me why I replaced leather straps on my saddles with nylon? He loves leather and we both wear leather jackets, coats and hats. I asked him if he'd rather trade in his synthetic backpack for a leather one, possibley have a tent made of leather, etc... and why didn't he wear his leather coat when we went camping? :lol: Of course his answer came down to weight and mainenance. Which is what I pointed out with the horses. If he were a horse would he rather carry around those extra lbs of leather or have the weight reduced? The light bulb in his head finally turned on :lol:. Of course then I had to explain why I used a saddle and didn't ride bare back :lol: (same reason he uses a frame with his back pack).


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GallopingGuitarist said:


>


IMO, the goal of debate is education. 

So no, I'm not going to Caps Lock you to death. I simply hope that somehow my arguments teach someone something.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ they have taught me loads!!


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I didn't mean leather was synonymous with quality. I meant I have a _personal_ adversion to nylon...and (separately) I see no reason to buy low quality tack (be it leather, cotton, synthetic or wool). Good servicable tack that will last you a lifetime is less expensive than low quality crap that won't last a year....so it _is_ "inexpensive", relatively speaking. To me, fancy is just optional trimmings that serve no real purpose, so that is just a personal choice.


Oh ok I get what you're saying. I'm the same way, I like to buy quality tack that will last a long time. I'm not really a huge fan of how nylon tack _looks_ (some of it is cute for gaming, etc.), but I like it for working in  (with the exception of saddles. I don't like nylon saddles)


----------



## NinitheNinja (Jul 11, 2011)

GallopingGuitarist said:


>


Haha, this is perfect! I get offended, I just remind myself that I am entitled to my own opinion and so is everyone else.

What grinds my gears:

Bad barn owners- I was at a barn that would put dirty wood shavings in the arena and call it proper footing. Yep, and there were piles of poop and flies everywhere. A compost pile is fine, but really? An arena where people BARREL RACE? Not to mention that arena was a full mile away from the pasture and they would feed hay with foxtail and sometimes straw and charge $400 per month :evil:. Got out of there pretty fast. Not to mention the horses kicking down rotting fences and getting scraped by loose wire and the owner not responding to email or phone and not ever being at the ranch at all. Eughh. Worst place ever.

People who have horses but don't care for them- If you don't have the time, money, abilities, etc to check on your horse or at least ask someone to, you really should not be owning horses.

People who never learned the "sharing is caring" rule- My old drill team was in one arena at night, some woman came is and started walking her horse around. That would have been fine of course, the horses were well behaved and we were using the covered arena with the best footing while it was raining. Then the coach walked over to politely tell the woman we were doing drill team and would be using the inside of the arena (telling her we would be giving her and her horse a wide berth on the rail- no easy feat in a small arena) and she FLIPPED. Started ranting about how she owned "sooo many horses" at the barn and she should no be confined to the rail. Well, there is another covered arena and you came into an arena with seven other riders already performing a drill- what did you expect? And all she did was walk her horse around.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cat said:


> What grinds my gears (hehe - I think of Family Guy everytime I read that) thats where I got it from :lol:


----------

